
How Funny is the FOMC? - bsou
http://bsouthga.github.io/funnyfed/
======
MCRed
This may seem trivial, but those changes correspond with real economic
changes.... and [LAUGHTER] is proportional to how much damage to the economy
the FOMC is doing.

We now have a time where "gold" (paper gold) trades on commodity markets for a
significant percentage discount of real gold (exceeding the wholesale-to-
retail markup) because the FOMC uses shorting paper gold to make the dollar
appear stronger... along with many other interventions.

These are the people who manipulate the market to make things look better
"create stability", which only delays the reconciliation and increases the
damage when it all comes out in a "black swan" event. Like 2008, which I knew
would happen in 2001, though of course not which year, but which the
establishment would have you believe was unpredictable. (look on Mises.org
articles form 2001-2008 and you can see constant pointing out that it would
happen.)

